# H&W Website Updated



## Susquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Apparently H&W Machinery Repair updated their website this past weekend. They are still making tweaks, but it's up and running.

In general I like the changes a lot. Especially the images of parts and the account management.

I was finally able to create an account that will track my future orders. Unfortunately, they cannot add old orders to an account. When you signup, their system will send you an email and assign you a user name and password. Don't worry about it, you can change your user name and password after you log on from the confirmation e-mail. It seems the user name isn't very important anyway. Your account is keyed to your Email address. 

Anyway, the new website is a welcome change and I think they have done a great job so far.


----------

